

India’s Maiden Mars Mission One Month Out from Red Planet Arrival - deepuj
http://www.universetoday.com/114078/indias-maiden-mars-mission-one-month-out-from-red-planet-arrival/

======
arnie001
It's going to be really exciting to see what information they extract. Fingers
crossed when the mission is close to Mars.

